# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Παραδείσια >  Πρησμένο ποδαράκι στο zebra finch;

## CaptainChoco

Καλησπέρα για ακόμα μια φορά!

Εχθές παρατήρησα ότι τα ποδαράκια του αρσενικού μου είναι κάπως περίεργα, δεν ξέρω πως ακριβώς να το εξηγήσω γι'αυτό και παραθέτω φωτογραφία. 





Αν προσέξετε τη δεξιά πατούσα στην εικόνα, νομίζω πως είναι σχετικά κόκκινη και πρησμένη στην άκρη της. Τι μπορεί να σημαίνει;  ::

----------


## jk21

ποδοδερματιτιδα - bumblefoot

θελει μαλακη πατηθρα (εστω μεχρι να γινει καλα ) απο σχοινι  

πολυβιταμινη να εχει βιτ Α για καμμια βδομαδα

αγωγη με αλοιφη δερματικη πρωι και απογευμα για τουλαχιστον καμμια βδομαδα (celestoderm ,dalacin ,bactroban ,neo terramycin  καποιες εμπορικες ονομασιες )

απο φαρμακειο .Τerramycin θα βρεις ισως και σε καταστημα με κτηνιατρικα φαρμακα

----------


## CaptainChoco

Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την άμεση απάντηση και τις σαφείς οδηγίες. Η ποδοδερματίτιδα είναι κολλητική; Επίσης, είναι κάτι επικίνδυνο ή θα φύγει με την αγωγή;

----------


## jk21

Δημιουργειται απο μικροβια που ετσι κι αλλιως υπαρχουν στο χωρο ( η καθαριοτητα απλα βοηθαει να μην ειναι υπερβολικα ) και βρισκουν συνθηκες  ( οπως πατηθρες που τραυματιζουν μεσοπροθεσμα το πελμα εστω και μη ορατα ,διατροφη χαμηλη σε βιτ Α ,υπερβολικη πρωτεινη καμμια φορα  ) ωστε να πληξουν καποιο πουλι 

με αυτη την εννοια δεν ειναι κολλητικη αλλα αν οι συνθηκες υπαρχουν ,μπορει να εμφανιστει και στα αλλα 

συνηθως περνα ,εκτος αν την αντιληφθουμε αργα και εχει προχωρησει σε βαθυτερα μερη του μυικου ιστου και ακομα χειροτερα σε κοκκαλο

----------


## CaptainChoco

Οι ξύλινες και πλαστικές πατήθρες δηλαδή είναι ακατάλληλες; Επίσης, εγώ θεωρείται ότι το πρόλαβα στην αρχή ή είναι προχωρημένη η κατάσταση;

----------


## jk21

φαινεται να ειναι στην  αρχη .Οι ξυλινες αν γινει καλα ,μετα ειναι μια χαρα ,αρκει να εχουν καταλληλη διαμετρο .Τωρα θελει κατι πολυ μαλακο 

οι πλαστικες δεν ειναι οκ ,ειδικα αν ειναι αυτου του τυπου που δεν ειναι μια μαζα αλλα σαν σχημα ξυλου απο πανω και κενο απο κατω .αν ενα πουλακι πετα και παει να τις γραπωσει ,αρχικα το πελμα του ακουμπα με δυναμη στα πλαγια τους ,που ειναι αιχμηρες

----------


## CaptainChoco

Όταν συνέλθει λοιπόν θα του αφήσω μόνο τις ξύλινες. Μπορώ στο μέλλον να βάλω από φυσικό ξύλο; Να κόψω δηλαδή από δέντρο, να το πλύνω και να το βάλω;

----------


## jk21

αν ειναι απο τα επιτρεπομενα ξυλα ,σαφως μπορεις και ειναι οτι καλυτερο ,γιατι γυμναζουν τα ποδαρακια τους καλυτερα .Ομως τωρα θελει κατι πολυ μαλακο

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι για τώρα θα πάω αύριο να του πάρω σκοινί όπως μου είπες και θα του βάλω για να πατάει. Ενδεικτικά ποια θεωρούνται επιτρεπόμενα;

----------


## Pidgey

Κωνστανίνα θα πας σε κάποιο χρωματοπωλείο και θα πάρεις σκοινί όπως αυτό:


Πρόσεξε το πάχος να είναι εντάξει για το πουλάκι, να μην είναι πολύ χοντρό για να μπορεί να το αγκαλιάζει σωστά το ποδαράκι του.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Σε ευχαριστώ, τέτοιο σκόπευα να πάρω, το είδα σε ένα άλλο ποστ αντίστοιχου θέματος. Μήπως ξέρεις κάποιον ασφαλή τρόπο να το δέσω, γιατί υποθέτω ότι θα είναι αρκετά σκληρό για να κάνει κόμπο.

----------


## Pidgey

Τίποτα, να είσαι καλά. Και όμως, κάνεις εύκολα 2 κόμπους στις άκρες και είναι έτοιμες.

Δες τη φωτογραφία του Δημήτρη στο post 13:
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...l=1#post608835

Περαστικά στο ζεμπράκι σου.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Τέλεια, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ. Προς το παρόν έβγαλα και από τα δύο πουλιά τις "ύπουλες" πλαστικές πατήθρες μέχρι αύριο που θα πάω να πάρω σκοινί για τον αρρωστούλη μου και τους άφησα τις ξύλινες που είναι απλά στρογγυλές. Ήδη φαίνεται πως τον διευκολύνει καλύτερα γιατί πετάει πιο πολύ πέρα δώθε στις πατήθρες.

----------


## jk21

αυτο που πρεπει να προσεξεις ,οταν το παρεις ,ειναι να μην μαδα ευκολα .Υπαρχει καποιο σε μεγαλο πολυκαταστημα ,που αναφερθηκε απο μελος οτι δεν ειναι καλης ποιοτητας .Εγω απο χρωματοπωλειο που εχω παρει ,ειναι μια χαρα

----------


## CaptainChoco

Από χρωματοπωλείο θα πάρω και εγώ και θα προσπαθήσω να είναι παρόμοιο με αυτά των εικόνων που μου έχετε δείξει. Πραγματικά σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τη βοήθεια και σας παρακαλώ να με αντέξετε λιιιιγο ακόμα, μέχρι να γίνει καλά  ::  

Δημήτρη, τι είδος φυσικού ξύλου είναι επιτρεπόμενο;

----------


## jk21

υπαρχει καποιο σχετικο ποστ .Θα το ψαξω ,αν και ειμαι σιγουρος οτι οι παπαγαλαδες το ξερουν και θα σε παραπεμψουν συντομοτερα 

Πχ η ελια ξερω οτι ειναι οκ

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αν υπάρχει σε ποστ θα ψάξω και εγώ μήπως το βρω τότε. Χμ, ελιά...ελπίζω να βρω καμία να κλαδέψω!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Νομίζω βρήκα ένα ποστ που βοηθάει (Δεν ξέρω αν είναι αυτό που είχες στο μυαλό σου, αλλά μου κάνει).

*Ποια φυσικά κλαδιά είναι ασφαλή?*

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλησπέρα, του πήρα την αλοιφή bactroban, του έβαλα πολυβιταμίνη που περιέχει και βιταμίνη Α στο νερό του, του έβαλα και λίγο τριμμένο καρότο (κάπου διάβασα ότι έχει και αυτό βιταμίνη Α) και του πήρα και σκοινί ακριβώς σαν αυτό που μου δείξατε. Πιστεύω πως σιγά σιγά θα επανέλθει.

Υπάρχει περίπτωση όπως καθαρίζεται να δαγκώσει την αλοιφή; Και αν ναι, θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα;

----------


## CaptainChoco

Παιδιά, το πουλάκι δεν κάθεται καθόλου στις πατήθρες από σκοινί. Από την ώρα που τις έβαλα κάθεται στον πάτο του κλουβιού και προσπαθεί να βρει κάπου να πετάξει, αλλά δεν πατάει εκεί. Έκανα ένα πείραμα και του έβαλα ξανά μια ξύλινη και ανέβηκε αμέσως.

----------


## Pidgey

Είναι επειδή δεν την έχει συνηθίσει και του φαίνεται περίεργη. Και εμένα όταν του είχα βάλει για 1η φορά έτσι έκανε. Άσε μία ξύλινη και μία από σχοινί αρχικά. Βάλε κάτι που του αρέσει να τρώει από τη μεριά που είναι το σχοινί για να πάει προς τα εκεί. Όταν τη συνηθίσει αλλάζεις και την άλλη με σχοινί. Αυτό είχα κάνει εγώ και "πέτυχε".

Υπομονή και θα τις βολευτεί.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αμάν αυτό το πουλί!  ::  Ενώ το θηλυκό που δεν έχει πρόβλημα και της έβαλα σκοινί προληπτικά, πήγε κατευθείαν η άτιμη! 

Απλά με ανησυχεί λίγο που είναι υπό θεραπεία και θα πρέπει να έχει κάτι μαλακό στα πόδια του, όπως είπε ο Δημήτρης :/ Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην θεραπευτεί επειδή κάθεται στη ξύλινη πατήθρα;

----------


## jk21

Για την θεραπεια της ποδοδερματιτιδας ειναι καλυτερη αυτη απο σχοινι .Ειναι της σωστης διαμετρου; κανε αυτο που ειπε ο Νικος και αν δεν καθεται εκει ,ας καθησει στην ξυλινη απο το να ειναι κατω και να μολυνθει περισσοτερο

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πιστεύω πως είναι η σωστή διάμετρος γιατί όταν την έβαλα στην αρχή αρχή κάθισε κανονικά και επίσης κάθεται το θηλυκό ζεμπράκι πάνω χωρίς πρόβλημα. Αφού του έβαλα αλοιφή όμως δεν κάθεται. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να γλιστράει από την αλοιφή στο σκοινί; 

Επίσης, μπορεί να φάει την αλοιφή;

(Αν τυλίξω πανί στην ξύλινη για να είναι πιο μαλακά; )

----------


## jk21

Καθολου απιθανο να γλυστρα λογω αλοιφης .δοκιμασε και αυτο που λες στην ξυλινη 

μην φοβασαι για την αλοιφη

----------


## CaptainChoco

Εντάξει, ευχαριστώ πολύ..Του έβαλα κεχρί δίπλα στη πατήθρα από σκοινί μπας και πάει να φάει, γιατί είναι και επιλεκτικός ο κύριος! :Ρ 
Και θα δέσω και τη ξύλινη..βλέποντας και κάνοντας γενικότερα. Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για την υπομονή και τις συμβουλές, συγνώμη που σας κουράζω με τόσες ερωτήσεις.

----------


## jk21

Κωνσταντινα οσα παιδια στηριζουμε υλικα ( διαχειριση )  και ψυχικα αυτο το φορουμ (το συνολο των μελων που νοιωθουν κομματι του ) ,θελουμε το φορουμ σαν ενα χωρο για ολους τους εκτροφεις ,μα περισσοτερο απο ολους ,για αυτους  που ειναι νεοι στο χωρο και *θελουν να μαθουν να προσφερουν το καλυτερο στα πουλια τους* .

Για αυτους δεν κουραζομαστε ποτε !

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ο μικρός τελικά είναι πολύ μούτρο! Μόλις του έταξα ωραία μεγάλη φωλιά, ανέβηκε στο σκοινί! (Ναι, είχα κάτσει και τον παρακαλούσα και ναι ξέρω ότι ήταν τυχαίο αλλά είχε καλό συγχρονισμό!) Βέβαια ακόμα πειραματίζεται και ανεβαίνει αρκετά στη ξύλινη πατήθρα αλλά ευελπιστώ να περάσει το βράδυ στο πιο ψηλό σκοινί του κλουβιού και να το συνηθίσει!  :Happy0064:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Είμαστε στην τρίτη μέρα θεραπείας και τα ποδαράκια μας δείχνουν καλύτερα ήδη! (Θα ανεβάσω φωτογραφία το απόγευμα που θα τον ξαναπιάσω για να του βάλω αλοιφή).
Παρόλα αυτά παρατήρησα πως μάλλον έχουμε λίγο λιπάκι στην κοιλίτσα μας..Για δείτε και εσείς..

----------


## jk21

ελαχιστο ,δειγμα καλης υγειας

----------


## CaptainChoco

:Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  Εντάξει! 

(Θα ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες από το ποδαράκι αργότερα)

----------


## CaptainChoco

Δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να ανοίξω νέο θέμα μιας και μιλάμε για το ίδιο πουλάκι, αλλά έχω παρατηρήσει πως όταν αναπνέει κουνάει την ουρά του. Βέβαια δεν το κάνει πάντοτε και είναι σε πολύ μικρό βαθμό, πρέπει να τον παρατηρήσεις για να το δεις δηλαδή. Στην αρχή δεν θεώρησα πως είναι κάτι σοβαρό αλλά μετά από μια μικρή αναζήτηση τρόμαξα με αυτά που μπορεί να σημαίνει το κούνημα της ουράς. Κατά τα άλλα είναι ενεργητικός, τρώει, κελαηδάει και οι κουτσουλιές του είναι φυσιολογικές. Πρέπει απαραιτήτως να έχει κάτι;

----------


## jk21

μονο αν το κανει μονιμα με την αναπνοη του και εντονα

----------


## CaptainChoco

Συνήθως το κάνει όταν κουρνιάζει (όχι πάντα), κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας το έχω παρατηρήσει σπάνια.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Τα ποδαράκια μας στην 3η μέρα θεραπείας 

ΠΡΙΝ



ΤΩΡΑ



τα πούπουλα έχουν γίνει χάλια με την αλοιφή αλλά τι να κάνουμε, ας γίνει καλά και θα κάνει και μπανάκι να φτιάξουν. Δεν έχει καμιά τεράστια βελτίωση βέβαια γιατί είναι λίγες μέρες ακόμα, αλλά ελπίζω ότι οδεύουμε καλά. Τη μέρα δεν πλησιάζει τα σκοινιά βέβαια, αλλά τουλάχιστον κοιμάται στο σκοινί το βράδυ και ελπίζω ότι έτσι ξεκουράζονται κάποιες ώρες τα πόδια του.

----------


## jk21

Κωνσταντινα δεν βοηθα πολυ η φωτο ,αλλα μαλλον στη θεση της κοκκινης στρογγυλης εστιας (που ειχε εικονα σαν κάλο ) βλεπω να υπαρχει μεν κοκκινος ερεθισμος ,αλλα να υπαρχει πια ομοιομοργη η πατουσα ...  ή οχι; 


γιατι λερωνουν τα πουπουλα ; που βαζεις αλοιφη ;μονο στο σημειο κατω απο την πατουσα χρειαζεται

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μόνο στην πατούσα βάζω αλλά κρατάει τα πόδια κοντά στο σώμα του και πάει και εκεί :/ 

Ναι και εγώ αυτή την αλλαγή βλέπω περίπου στις πατούσες του, είναι λίγο πιο ομοιόμορφο και δεν έχει τόση ξηρότητα.

----------


## jk21

Να βαζεις μονο στο κατω μερος της πατουσας και στο κεντρο ,οχι στα δαχτυλα 

Συνεχισε την αγωγη με αλλαγη πρωι απογευμα .Καθαριζε με οξυζενε ή αραιωμενο betadine πριν την νεα τοποθετηση αλοιφης

----------


## CaptainChoco

Εννοείς το υγρό betadine να το αραιώνω με νερό; Και μετά να βάζω κατευθείαν την αλοιφή; Γιατί δεν νομίζω ότι είναι εύκολο να τον πιάνω πάνω από δύο φορές τη μέρα, ήδη έχει ταλαιπωρηθεί και πανικοβληθεί αρκετά   :sad:

----------


## jk21

ναι να το αραιωνεις με νερο ,γιατι πυκνο προκαλει εγκαυμα που δεν το βλεπεις απαραιτητα 

θα προτιμουσα παντως οξυζενε

----------


## CaptainChoco

Τότε να βάζω οξυζενέ, δεν έχω πρόβλημα. Ό,τι είναι καλύτερο! 
Θα πρέπει να το αραιώνω και αυτό κάπως;

----------


## jk21

οχι ,οπως ειναι

----------


## CaptainChoco

Εντάξει, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ. Υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα που πήγε στα πούπουλά του η αλοιφή;

----------


## jk21

αν ηταν χειμωνας ναι ,γιατι θα κρυωνε καπως ,ετσι λαδωμενο .Φουσκωνοντας τα πουπουλα ,κρατουν τη θερμοτητα που εκπεμπει το κορμακι τους  .τωρα απλα θα φυγει σιγα σιγα με τα μπανακια

----------


## CaptainChoco

Δεν πάει μεγάλη ποσότητα, μπορεί δηλαδή να φουσκώσει τα πούπουλά του. Αλλά αφού είναι και καλοκαίρι εντάξει  :Big Grin:  Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για το χρόνο σου, την υπομονή σου και τις απαντήσεις σου.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να μου στείλει κάποιος με προσωπικό μήνυμα τα στοιχεία κάποιου καλού πτηνίατρου στην Αθήνα; Καθώς και περίπου πόσο κυμαίνονται οι τιμές της επίσκεψης;

----------


## jk21

Κωνσταντινα  μπορω να σου στειλω λιστα κτηνιατρων που ασχολουνται και με πτηνα με πμ (το κανω σε λιγο ) ,την οποια εχει προς διαθεση των μελων η διαχειριση 
δεν εχω προσωπικα επισκεφτει καποιον ,απο αυτους που ειναι αττικη  ,για να εχω αντικειμενικη αποψη για την αξια του ,αλλα πιστευω θα σε ενημερωσουν και αλλα μελη .Σιγουρα καποιοι ακουγονται περισσοτερο ,αλλοτε με θετικη αποψη και αλλοτε με αρνητικη

----------


## jk21

Τιμες χωρις ονοματα ,μπορουν να αναφερθουν και δημοσια

----------


## CaptainChoco

Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ Δημήτρη. Δεν μπορώ να βγάλω από το μυαλό μου ότι ο αρσενικός έχει κάτι με την αναπνοή του. Παρόλο που είναι εξαιρετικά δραστήριος, νομίζω πως αναπνέει γρήγορα.

----------


## jk21

Μπορεις να βγαλεις ενα βιντεακι να δουμε τι εννοεις;

----------


## CaptainChoco

Φαίνεται καλύτερα από το 15ο δευτερόλεπτο περίπου και μετά.

----------


## jk21

προσωπικα δεν βλεπω κατι ανησυχιτικο

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ανέβασα το βίντεο  :winky:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Α το είδες  :Jumping0046: 

Δηλαδή πιστεύεις δεν χρειάζεται να το πάω σε πτηνίατρο ακόμα;

Υποθέτω είμαι υπερβολική ^^

----------


## CaptainChoco

Βέβαια δεν μπορείς να πάρεις και την ευθύνη και να μου πεις "όχι, μην το πας". Οπότε απλά θα το παρακολουθώ και αν υπάρξει κάτι έντονο θα το δω εγκαίρως.

----------


## jk21

Πιστευω οτι για το αναπνευστικο δεν χρειαζεται .Για το ποδαρακι ελπιζω να τα καταφερουμε ,αλλα αν ειχες τη δυνατοτητα ,ισως ενας εμπειρος γιατρος αν το εβλεπε απο κοντα ,να εκανε καποιες ενεργειες που εγω ενας μη γιατρος ,δεν σου εχω προτεινει

----------


## CaptainChoco

Για το ποδαράκι και εγώ είμαι αισιόδοξη γιατί δεν έχει χειροτερέψει, ίσα ίσα που δείχνει καλύτερα από όταν ξεκινήσαμε. Παρόλα αυτά, αν δούμε ότι μετά τη θεραπεία της μιας εβδομάδας που κάνουμε δεν υπάρχει βελτίωση, τότε θα το πάω σίγουρα  :winky:  Δεν το ρισκάρω να μου πάθει κάτι το μικρό μου, το αγαπάω υπερβολικά για να επιτρέψω κάτι τέτοιο!

----------


## xrisam

Μπραβο που είναι καλύτερα  :Jumping0046:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι είναι καλύτερα το μικρό μου πιστεύω, και ευελπιστώ ότι στο τέλος της θεραπείας θα έχει γίνει τελείως καλά!  :winky:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Και όλο και καλυτερεύουμε  :Big Grin:  

ΠΡΙΝ



ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ 5 ΗΜΕΡΕΣ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑΣ




Βέβαια κατάφερα να βγάλω φωτογραφία μόνο το ένα ποδαράκι, γιατί ήταν ανήσυχος σήμερα. Έχει ταλαιπωρηθεί και αυτό τόσο πιάσιμο, συνέχεια. 

Όπως μπορείτε να δείτε το κοκκίνισμα έχει μειωθεί σημαντικά. Το μόνο που με ανησυχεί είναι αυτό το σημείο στο μέσα μέρος της πατούσας που πετάει λίγο προς τα έξω και το έχει και στα δύο ποδαράκια. Γενικότερα όμως νομίζω ότι όλα βαίνουν καλώς. Έχει αρχίσει ξανά και τα συνεχόμενα βιτ-βιτ που κάνει όοοολη τη μέρα (ακόμα και όταν τρώει), οπότε πιστεύω ότι και το ίδιο νιώθει καλύτερα. Σταθερά κοιμάται κάθε βράδυ στο σκοινί του.  :Happy0064:

----------


## jk21

μου κανει και μενα εντυπωση και δεν εχω τις απαραιτητες γνωσεις να τον εξηγησω ,αλλα δειχνει χωρις φλεγμονη ή μαλλον ξεκαθαρα με μειωμενη φλεγμονη

συνεχισε κανονικα να βαζεις αλοιφη

----------


## CaptainChoco

Εννοείς ότι δεν μπορείς να εξηγήσεις αυτό το σημείο στην πατούσα του που πετάει λίγο;

----------


## jk21

Ναι φαινεται σαν υπερπλασια του μυικου ιστου και δεν ξερω αν δηλωνει εσωτερικη κρυμμενη φλεγμονη 

αλλα αν το πουλι δειχνει καλυτερη διαθεση ,μαλλον δεν ειναι κατι επικινδυνο

----------


## blackmailer

θα μπορούσε να ήταν και κάποια ανωμαλία την οποία να είχε εκ γενετής ίσως....

----------


## CaptainChoco

Στην αρχή όμως δεν το είχε. Το έπαθε τώρα με τη ποδοδερματίτιδα και θεώρησα ότι και αυτό το σημείο, ποδοδερματίτιδα ήταν. Γενικά δεν φαίνεται να τον ενοχλεί και όλη την ημέρα (εκτός από τις ώρες που τον πιάνω και το μεσημέρι που ξεκουράζονται και τα δύο πουλιά), μου φαίνεται μια χαρά. Θα προσπαθήσω να βγάλω μια καλύτερη φωτογραφία αύριο. Αν είναι κρυμμένη φλεγμονή τι πρέπει να κάνω; :/

----------


## blackmailer

μήπως έχει πάρει μεγάλη ποσότητα πρωτεΐνης (πχ καθημερινά αυγό) τελευταία και έχει επέλθει το πρήξιμο;

----------


## jk21

μπορει να εχει σχεση  .να το μειωσεις 

θα δουμε .δεν δειχνει να χρειαζεται ,αλλα ισως εσωτερικη αντιβιωση

----------


## CaptainChoco

Όχι, αυγό του βάζω μια φορά την εβδομάδα και δεν τρώει και μεγάλη ποσότητα κάθε φορά. Κατά τα άλλα τρώει κεχρί μια φορά την εβδομάδα επίσης και έχω δοκιμάσει καρότο που ούτε καν το ακούμπησε. Καθημερινά, έχει τους σπόρους του. Επίσης του έδινα το αφέψημα με ρίγανη, θυμάρι και δίκταμο αλλά δεν νομίζω να φταίει αυτό γιατί το έπιναν και τα δύο πουλιά ενώ είχε και αρκετό νερό και ήταν σχετικά αραιό.

----------


## jk21

το αφεψημα καλο κανει 
αρα δεν ειναι η πρωτεινη ,γιατι μια φορα την εβδομαδα ,μαλλον λιγο ειναι παρα πολυ

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αν είναι εσωτερική φλεγμονή τι πρέπει να κάνω; (Άστο, μου απάντησες, απλά δεν μου εμφανίζει αμέσως τα μηνύματα  :Ashamed0001: )

(Θα τους βάζω 2 φορές την εβδομάδα τότε, κανένα πρόβλημα :Ρ )

Πάντως δεν τον εμποδίζει σε τίποτα αυτό που έχει. Ούτε εμφανισιακά δείχνει σοβαρό.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Έβγαλα σήμερα φωτογραφία και το άλλο ποδαράκι. Έχω κυκλώσει αυτό το σημείο που "εξέχει" από την υπόλοιπη πατούσα. Δεν ξέρω αν μπορούμε να συμπεράνουμε κάτι από αυτό.

----------


## jk21

Κωνσταντινα προσωπικα δεν γνωριζω πως μπορει κατι τετοιο να σχηματιστει .Θα προσπαθησω να επικοινωνησω με το γιατρο που ειχε κανει το σεμιναριο για το φορουμ ,το χειμωνα και θα τον ρωτησω σχετικα

----------


## CaptainChoco

Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για το ενδιαφέρον σου και την προσπάθειά σου  :Youpi: . Εννοείται πως αν δω ότι χειροτερεύει θα τον πάω και μόνη μου σε γιατρό, αλλά προς το παρόν δεν φαίνεται να τον ενοχλεί κάτι όπως έχω ξαναπεί. Ίσα ίσα που έχει ζωηρέψει με τη θεραπεία γιατί προφανώς πριν πονούσε.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Δημήτρη, ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν πιστεύεις πως με μια εβδομάδα θεραπείας για την ποδοδερματίτιδα (η οποία τελειώνει αύριο), θα είναι εντάξει ή αν θα χρειαστεί παραπάνω. Βάση της προόδου που έχει κάνει δηλαδή.  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

ειναι αναλογα την περιπτωση .Στη δικια σου συνεχισε 3 ημερες ακομα και βλεπουμε ,αφου υπαρχει βελτιωση .Να καθαρισει οσο ειναι δυνατον

----------


## CaptainChoco

Εντάξει, θα ανεβάσω ξανά φωτογραφίες σε μια- δυο μέρες. Θεωρείται ότι πέρασε όταν δεν έχει πια αυτό το κόκκινο σημάδι στη πατούσα του;

----------


## jk21

ισως να μεινει ενα λεπτο κακαδακι που θα φυγει αργοτερα ,αλλα η φλεγμονη πρεπει να μην υπαρχει

----------


## CaptainChoco

Άρα συνεχίζω μέχρι να φύγει η φλεγμονή τελείως. Σε ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σου και τις απαντήσεις σου. Συγνώμη αν κάνω πολλές και κουραστικές ερωτήσεις αλλά θέλω όχι μόνο να γίνει καλά αλλά και να μάθω μέσα από αυτή την εμπειρία περισσότερα πράγματα  :winky:

----------


## jk21

συνεχιζεις .μονο θυμισε μου ποια αλοιφη βαζεις .αν ειναι με κορτιζονη (celestoderm  ) καλα ειναι να μην ειναι παρα πολλες οι ημερες

----------


## CaptainChoco

Βάζω την bactroban

----------


## jk21

συνεχιζεις ελευθερα οσο θα δειχνει βελτιωση

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αύριο πάντως κλείνει μια εβδομάδα. Πιστεύω δεν θα χρειαστεί πάρα πολύ παραπάνω γιατί το κόκκινο σημάδι έχει φύγει σχεδόν όπως είδες και εχθές στη φωτογραφία. Θα βγάλω και αύριο μια να συγκρίνουμε.

----------


## jk21

10 θα δωσεις ετσι κι αλλιως .Υπαρχει περιθωριο απο τη στιγμη που ειναι χωρις κορτιζονη

----------


## CaptainChoco

Εντάξει!  :Happy:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλημέρα! Έχω μερικές απορίες που μου δημιουργήθηκαν. Τη βιταμίνη στο νερό (την οποία βάζω μια εβδομάδα τώρα), να τη συνεχίσω όσο βάζω και αλοιφή ή να τη σταματήσω;
Επίσης, μπορώ στο διάστημα μεταξύ της πρωινής και της απογευματινής επάλειψης με αλοιφή, να του βάζω να κάνει κανένα μπανάκι τώρα που έχουν πιάσει οι ζέστες;
Και τέλος, υπάρχει περίπτωση αυτό που έχει σχηματιστεί και δεν ξέρουμε τι είναι, να είναι ακάρεα;

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τις απαντήσεις ^^

----------


## jk21

Aρκει μια εβδομαδα .δινε μια μερα ανα βδομαδα στη συνεχεια 

Μπανιο λιγο πριν την απογευματινη επαλειψη 

δεν το αποκλειω να ειναι ακαρεα (κανουν καποιες μαζες ποτε ποτε ) αλλα κατι τετοιο εχω δει μονο σε ξεκαθαρες στο ποδι και ισχυρες προσβολες .Αυτο δεν εχει αλλες ενδειξεις

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ουφ, έχω ανησυχήσει με αυτό. Μπορεί να μην φαίνεται να τον ενοχλεί και να είναι υγιέστατος αλλά φοβάμαι να έχει κάτι πέραν του φυσιολογικού και να μην ξέρω τι είναι. Υποθέτω θα το πάω σε ένα γιατρό να το δει από κοντά.

Τι άλλες ενδείξεις θα έπρεπε να έχει για να πούμε στα σίγουρα ότι είναι ακάρεα;

----------


## jk21

λεπια στα δαχτυλα 

αν παντως ειναι μαλακο δερματικο ,δεν θα ανησυχουσα τοσο ,οσο αν εμοιαζε σκληρο

----------


## CaptainChoco

Λέπια δεν έχει με τίποτα. Χμ, δεν ξέρω αν είναι μαλακό ή σκληρό θα το κοιτάξω αύριο που θα τον πιάσω για αλοιφή γιατί τώρα του έχω ήδη βάλει την απογευματινή του δόση. Επίσης, από ότι βλέπω το κόκκινο σημάδι έχει σχεδόν φύγει τελείως από τις πατούσες του. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι φεύγει η φλεγμονή έτσι δεν είναι; 

Τώρα που σταμάτησα τη βιταμίνη στο νερό, μπορώ να του βάζω μηλόξυδο;

----------


## jk21

οχι μην του βαζεις μηλοξυδο για λιγο διαστημα 

ναι ειναι πολυ καλο που του εφυγε η κοκκινιλα .Παμε πολυ καλα !

----------


## CaptainChoco

Εντάξει, να περιμένω καμιά βδομάδα ή παραπάνω; (ρωτάω τώρα για να μην σε ξαναενοχλώ συνέχεια)

Ναααι  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:

----------


## jk21

θελω μεχρι το ποδαρακι να γινει καλα ,να μην μπερδευτουν αλλες ουσιες στον οργανισμο του 

αστο προς το παρον

----------


## CaptainChoco

Εντάξει, κανένα πρόβλημα! Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!  :Big Grin:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλησπέρα, έχουμε φτάσει στην 8η μέρα θεραπείας πια, οπότε είπα να βάλω ξανά σημερινή φωτογραφία.



το κόκκινο σημάδι έχει σχεδόν φύγει για τα καλά. (Από κοντά είναι πολύ λιγότερο αλλά ο φωτισμός του κινητού δεν βοηθάει).
Ελπίζω να μείνουμε στις 10 μέρες και να μην χρειαστεί παραπάνω γιατί πραγματικά έχει ταλαιπωρηθεί και φοβηθεί πολύ  :sad:  

Επίσης, το φτέρωμά του θα φτιάξει με τα μπάνια; Γιατί ήταν τόσο όμορφο πριν και τώρα είναι έτσι και στεναχωριέμαι. :/

ΥΓ: Το εξογκωματάκι που έχει στο πλάι και δεν ξέρουμε τι είναι το έπιασα και είναι μαλακό.

----------


## jk21

ειναι θετικο που ειναι μαλακο


το φτερωμα φτιαχνει σταδιακα και ισως χρειασθει και μπανακι χλιαρο με καμμια σταγονα υγρο πιατων μεσα του ,αλλα που θα του κανεις εσυ 

οχι προς το παρον 

στην πτεροροια ,οπως και να ναι μεχρι τοτε ,σιγουρα θα φτιαξει μετα

----------


## CaptainChoco

Από ότι έχω διαβάσει η πτερόροια είναι τους καλοκαιρινούς μήνες οπότε θα κάνω υπομονή. Αρκεί να είναι υγιής! Αλοιφή πόσες μερούλες ακόμα; Να κλείσει τις 10 ;

----------


## jk21

τις 10 σιγουρα 

μετα θελω με σωστο φωτισμο ,καθαρες φωτο και αν ειναι οκ θα σταματησεις

----------


## CaptainChoco

Εντάξει, ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλησπέρα! Το απόγευμα που του έβαλα αλοιφή παρατήρησα πως είχε σχηματιστεί αυτό το λεπτό κακαδάκι που μου είχες πει. Είναι πολύ πολύ μικρούλι πάνω στο σημείο που ήταν πριν η φλεγμονή. Αύριο μετά την απογευματινή δόση θα το βγάλω και φωτογραφία να το δεις! Είμαι πολύ χαρούμενη που του πέρασε! Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τις συμβουλές σου!   :Anim 37:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλησπέρα! Σήμερα ήταν η 10η μέρα θεραπείας μας. Εχθές όπως είπα είχε κάνει ένα κακαδάκι το οποίο σήμερα έφυγε και έχει μείνει ένα κόκκινο σημείο (όπως και σε εμάς όταν χτυπάμε και μετά βγαίνει το κακάδι και μένει λίγο κόκκινο, υποθέτω). Ορίστε οι φωτογραφίες (όσο καλύτερες μπορούσα να βγάλω γιατί δεν έχω φωτογραφική και το κινητό εστίαζε σε λάθος σημείο  :Mad0045:  )

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/attachm...5&d=1403198002
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/attachm...6&d=1403198013
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/attachm...4&d=1403197992
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/attachm...3&d=1403197981

Το ένα ποδαράκι έχει καθαρίσει τελείως και το άλλο το κόκκινο που φαίνεται πιστεύω ότι είναι αυτό που λέω και πιο πάνω, το σημάδι που μένει αφού φεύγει το κακάδι.

----------


## jk21

εκει που μενει κοκκινο ,αλλες 3 μερες  .το αλλο ειναι οκ πια

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλησπέρα, πέρασαν οι τρεις μέρες αλλά το ποδαράκι δεν έχει καθαρίσει τελείως ακόμα. Έχει μικρύνει ελαφρώς η κόκκινη κουκίδα και πιστεύω πάει να σχηματιστεί κακάδι, αλλά ακόμα φαίνεται μια μικρή κόκκινη τελίτσα. Φωτογραφία έβγαλα αλλά είναι πολύ θολή και δεν υπήρχε λόγος να την βάλω νομίζω. Παρόλα αυτά αν οπωσδήποτε χρειάζεται, θα τον πιάσω να προσπαθήσω πάλι.

Το γεγονός είναι ότι ακόμα έχει λίγο κόκκινο στο ένα πόδι, μετά από 13 ημέρες θεραπείας. Μήπως χρειάζεται να κάνω κάτι άλλο; Μήπως συνήθισε ο οργανισμός του την αλοιφή; Αν σταματούσα λίγες μέρες να δω πως πάει και να συνέχιζα;

----------


## jk21

αυτο να κανεις 

σταματας για λιγο και σε λιγες μερες βλεπουμε αν ξαναυξηθει ,να δωσεις μετα αντιβιωση στο νερο

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πόσες ημέρες περίπου; 2-3 ή παραπάνω; Σίγουρα είναι σωστό να σταματήσω; (Δεν είμαι και ειδική, ιδέες ρίχνω επειδή βλέπω ότι έχει βελτιωθεί πάρα πολύ αλλά έχει μείνει λίγο στάσιμο :Ρ ). Μήπως να βάλω για 2 ημέρες ακόμα, να πάει δεκαπενθήμερο και να σταματήσω μετά; 
Εσύ πιστεύεις πάει καλά ή χαλάει το πράγμα επειδή έχει ακόμα κόκκινο;

----------


## jk21

εχεις ηδη δωσει αρκετες οσες εχεις δωσει ,για να δινεις την ιδια ουσια .Αρχικα να το ξαναδουμε στις 3 μερες ή οποιαδηποτε στιγμη το δεις ξανα να αυξανεται σαν οιδημα .Αν δεν δειξει επιδεινωση ,θα περιμενουμε μην γινει κακαδι και φυγει .Αν δειξει ,τοτε θα δωσεις καποια εσωτερικη αντιβιωση και μαλλον amoxil

----------


## CaptainChoco

Εντάξει! Θα το κοιτάζω συχνά να δούμε μήπως φύγει επιτέλους το άτιμο. Πάντως από διάθεση είναι μια χαρούλα  :Big Grin:  Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!  :Anim 37:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Έχουν περάσει 3 μέρες από τότε που σταμάτησα την αλοιφή και δεν έχω δει κάποια βελτίωση. Ουσιαστικά έχει μείνει στάσιμο. Έχω βγάλει φωτογραφία που ευτυχώς φαίνεται σωστά. Εκτός από τα ποδαράκια έχω βγάλει και την κοιλιά γιατί μου φάνηκε λίγο πρησμένη και τις κουτσουλιές. 

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/attachm...4&d=1403709457
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/attachm...5&d=1403709478
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/attachm...6&d=1403709494

----------


## blackmailer

την κοιλιά την βλέπω με κάμποσο λιπάκι έξτρα...καλοτρώει ο μικρός σου ε? κάτσε να τα δεί ο Δημήτρης και θα σου πεί...

----------


## CaptainChoco

Χαχα, κοίτα η διατροφή του είναι ίδια με της θυληκιάς, σπόροι και 2 φορές την εβδομάδα αυγό, και άλλες 2 φορές κάποιο λαχανικό (καρότο, γλυστρίδα, πιπεριά φλωρίνης πχ.). Επίσης αν πας λίγο πιο πίσω στα ποστ θα δεις ότι είχα ξαναβάλει φωτογραφία με την κοιλιά και μου είχε πει ο Δημήτρης ότι είναι εντάξει από λίπος. Ελπίζω να μην πρόλαβε να πάρει παραπάνω!

----------


## jk21

υγειεστατη κοιλια και χωρις λιπος ή ισως ελαχιστο αχνο στρωμα ,καθολου προβλημα ειδικα αν ερχεται πτεροροια που το πουλι θα καταπονηθει .Το σημαδακι στην πατουσα σταθερο .Δεν εχει φυγει αλλα δεν εχει επιδεινωθει κιολας .Θες να πας σε αντιβιωση ή να δουμε καποιες μερες μηπως βελτιωθει απο μονο του; αν ειχε επιδεινωθει θα διναμε αμεσα

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αφού είναι τουλάχιστον η κοιλιά του καλά και κατά τα άλλα φαίνεται υγιής, πάλι καλά  :Big Grin:  
Κοίτα, αφού δεν έχει επιδεινωθεί ας περιμένουμε λίγες μέρες ακόμα, γιατί θα τα πάω στο γιατρό και τα δύο για ένα τσεκ απ αυτή την εβδομάδα. Οπότε να δω τι θα πουν και από εκεί. Αλλά επειδή (μέχρι τουλάχιστον να δω το συγκεκριμένο πτηνίατρο και να σχηματίσω εντύπωση), εμπιστεύομαι περισσότερο εσάς, ήθελα και πάντα θα θέλω και τη γνώμη σας!

Η κουτσουλιά καλή είναι; Γιατί εμένα καλή μου φαίνεται αλλά θέλω να είμαι και σίγουρη για το τι θεωρώ υγιές :Ρ

----------


## jk21

ναι οκ !

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πήγαμε στο γιατρό σήμερα, τα νέα και καλά και λίγο άσχημα.
Ο αρσενικός είναι υγιής απλώς έχει λίγο λίπος στην κοιλιά, αλλά η θηλυκή έχει διογκωμένο συκώτι. Θα πάρει μια αντιβίωση της taberlin για μια εβδομάδα από το στόμα και θα πάμε για επανεξέταση. Επίσης, περνάει όντως πτερόροια είδαμε τα καλάμια από τα καινούργια φτερά. Σε γενικές γραμμές ο κτηνίατρος μου άφησε πολύ καλές εντυπώσεις, πολύ εξυπηρετικός και φαινόταν να γνωρίζει τι να κοιτάξει. 

Τους έριξε και μια σταγόνα pulmosan σε περίπτωση που αυτά τα εξογκώματα στα πόδια του θυληκού είναι ακάρεα. Αυτά!

Εύχομαι να το ξεπεράσει η θηλυκή και να μπορέσω να τα έχω για πολλά χρόνια ακόμα γιατί τα λατρεύω και τα δύο.

----------


## jk21

να δουμε μια φωτο με το πουλακι που εχει διογμωμενο συκωτι; 

ποια ταμπερνιλ σου εδωσε;

----------


## CaptainChoco

Θα προσπαθήσω να βγάλω όταν την πιάσω για την αντιβίωση.  :Happy: 
 Το tabernil doxiciclina.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Επειδή δεν μου αρέσει να βλέπω τα θέματα μισοτελειωμένα και για να μπορούν να βοηθηθούν ενδεχομένως και άλλοι που τα διαβάζουν και έχουν παρόμοιες περιπτώσεις, η ποδοδερματίτιδα του αρσενικού μου πάει όλο και καλύτερα. Το σημάδι είναι στάσιμο και νομίζω ότι μειώνεται σιγά σιγά με τον καιρό. Πάντως δεν χειροτερεύει. Έχει πατήθρες από φυσικό ξύλο για να μην πέφτει το βάρος του ποδιού στο ίδιο σημείο συνέχεια και γενικώς πιστεύω ότι πάμε καλά. Αν έχω κάποια περαιτέρω εξέλιξη θα το αναφέρω.

Το πρόβλημα με το συκώτι του άλλου πουλιού, συνεχίστηκε σε ξεχωριστό θέμα.

----------

